# Psg - Barcellona 4-0. Gol. Video. 14 febbraio2 2017.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il Psg distrugge il Barcellona con un nettissimo 4-0 ed ipoteca la qualificazione ai quarti di finale di Champions League. Protagonista della serata, Di Maria con una doppietta. Gli altri gol sono stati messi a segno da Draxler e Cavani.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## MissRossonera (14 Febbraio 2017)

Sono molto contenta,non sopporto il Barcellona!


----------



## Eziomare (14 Febbraio 2017)

Impressionante il Parigi, qualità e fisicita', ho tifato per loro.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Febbraio 2017)

Si è vista tutta la differenza tra un allenatore più bravo tatticamente e che prepara le partite come si deve, e uno che invece si affida ai giocatori e lascia che a vincere ci pensino loro


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2017)

La classica partita perfetta. Ma il Barca non è cosi scarso...ed il PSG non è cosi forte...al ritorno ne vedremo delle belle, ne sono sicuro. Però con questo risultato cosi tondo sarà dura per i catalani rimediare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il Barca è fuori salvo un tracollo totale del PSG...
In ogni caso ieri è stata la classica serata no, quelli del Barca non sono proprio scesi in campo..forse si aspettavano di vincere faciel..boh..i tre davanti non hanno toccato palla, Messi da 4 avrà perso il 70% dei palloni giocati Neymar e Suarez proprio non l'hanno mai vista..


----------



## martinmilan (15 Febbraio 2017)

Di Maria è semplicemente un giocatore spaziale,la finta sul secondo gol mi ha fatto diventare strabico e il successivo tiro è stato poesia.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> La classica partita perfetta. Ma il Barca non è cosi scarso...ed il PSG non è cosi forte...al ritorno ne vedremo delle belle, ne sono sicuro. Però con questo risultato cosi tondo sarà dura per i catalani rimediare.



Esatto.
Io aspetterei prima di sotterrare il Barça, fermo restando che mi auguro ne prendano altrettanti al ritorno.
Hanno tanta di quella qualità là davanti che possono segnare 5 gol a chiunque e il PSG visto negli ultimi 15 minuti ieri sera mi preoccupa.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Visti gli highlights, ieri sera mi ero perso il primo gol.
Nel tempo perso mi diletto a seguire una squadretta di bambini: tanto entusiasmo ma poche idee e molto confuse 
Ma nemmeno il nostro portiere, che di mestiere fa la statua di cera, si sognerebbe mai di mettere una barriera con i nani


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Febbraio 2017)

Che gran giocatore il Matador Cavani signori. Il quarto gol lo riguarderei all'infinito, come sente la porta, con quale potenza tira, un nanosecondo ed è già gol, non hanno capito nulla i difendenti, portieri compreso.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2017)

ma che fate i seri? ma quando mai si è rimontato un 4-0? se non sbaglio nemmeno un 3-0, poi a questi livelli figuriamoci, è più probabile che piglino un'altra asfaltata come col Bayern nel 2013.


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma che fate i seri? ma quando mai si è rimontato un 4-0? se non sbaglio nemmeno un 3-0, poi a questi livelli figuriamoci, è più probabile che piglino un'altra asfaltata come col Bayern nel 2013.



nella storia della UCL un 4-0 non è mai stato ribaltato.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> nella storia della UCL un 4-0 non è mai stato ribaltato.



appunto, ma credo nemmeno un 3-0


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> appunto, ma credo nemmeno un 3-0



Un 4-1 sì purtroppo..


----------



## Casnop (15 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un 4-1 sì purtroppo..


Mi hai appena pestato un callo...


----------



## Casnop (15 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>


433 cartesiano, tre linee perfette, un centrocampo che era un buco nero di materia catalana, l'attacco con due ali d'acciaio come Draxler e Di Maria al servizio di Cavani che sognava finalmente una serata europea così. Emery dà segni di vita in terra francese, al posto giusto, al momento giusto. Bravo.


----------

